# CPT 36200 vs 36245



## daniel (Oct 1, 2010)

Can I get some input on this note.

I'm new to Perpherial coding.

Does this qualify for CPT 36245 for selective catheter, or just CPT 36200 non-selective.

My confusion is the catherter was pulled down to the level of bifuraction. So does that make into a selective cath.

Procedure:
The soft tissues of the right groin were infitrated with 1% lidocaine solution for loacl anesthesia. using modified seldinger technique with a single stick to the anterior wall of the femoral artery, a 5 french arterial sheath was inserted without difficulty. A 5 french omini flush catheter was inserted and advanced to the level of the renal arteries. Distal addominal aortogram was then performed. The catheter was then pulled down to the level of the bifurcation and RAO and LAO views were then taken. A distal abdominal aortogram with runoff of the bilateral lower extremities was then performed. After this the catheter was then pulled back and removed over a guidewire. 


My overall selection is .

CPT 36200 vs 36245
CPT 75625.26
CPT 76716.26
CPT 75774.59


Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 1, 2010)

*36245*

Maybe this will help
http://books.google.com/books?id=gU...&resnum=9&ved=0CDAQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 1, 2010)

daniel said:


> Can I get some input on this note.
> 
> I'm new to Perpherial coding.
> 
> ...



When the catheter is pulled down to the lower aorta, you are still in the aorta.  When the celiac, SMA, IMA or Lumbar arteries have a catheter placed in it, then 36245-47 apply.
HTH 
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## daniel (Oct 2, 2010)

Perfect. Thanks for the clarfications on the positioning of the aorta.


----------

